# Get a Woodie



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

http://suissacomputers.com/


----------



## CoryT (Sep 18, 2006)

wouldnt a wooden case be hard to cool?


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

CoryT said:


> wouldnt a wooden case be hard to cool?


For those prices, I think you get a lifetime of hamsters running several fans on a belt.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats crazy!

Edit: But cool


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

the wood would warp so bad from all that heat


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

InfernoReaper said:


> the wood would warp so bad from all that heat


Doubt it, feel the outside of your tower case, it's probably not that hot?
As long as it had half decent airflow, it should only be slightly warm at most.


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

true but it doesnt say how thick the wood is on the case
metal cases are about 1mm thick depending on the part


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Good seasoned wood (by the shape it will be laminated then veneered, or milled from solid) should be dimensionally stable. I have over the years worked with much "heat producing" electronics in wooden cabinets, never seen heat related problems when ventilation was appropriate.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

For $6900 I think I will pass on this one. Even if I did have the money I can think of a better computing solution.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I'd like a woodie--and I am sure moonmist would as well!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like a nice case , but metal looks better , my case was like 400 and id like it better than that one


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Mulder said:


> I'd like a woodie--and I am sure moonmist would as well!


Waayyy too predictable.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to love the look of wood so get a nice Teres Audio hardwood turntables too.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats awesome :up: .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get the gold trim one with two arms.

Gold - Medium (800x600)

Gold - Huge (1600x1200)

Mine is a cheaper one that is about 30 years old.

A Kenwood KD-3055 Turntable


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Purdy. Thats on my "Get one when I hit the lotto" list :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I hope you live that long kid.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ill just stay with my free one


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

hewee said:


> Ok I hope you live that long kid.


Well you won't buy me one for Christmas so I gotta go Lotto


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will I got the Kenwood KD-3055 Turntable when it was new and forget what it cost but it is nice. Love the heavy base and the way it is on it's four feet because it keeps it from getting knocked around so easy. 

Yes your need to win the Lotto kid.


----------

